
English Sports Car: C2.com - mikorym
http://c2.com/sportscar.html
======
mikorym
This is a just a short funny story about the domain name c2.com and a certain
English sports car. I don't know much about Ward Cunningham, but there are
lots of funny (and insightful) anecdotes on his website.

